# [Poll] RPG Character Build Screen



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

So I've been working on a RPG Character Build Screen. Now I just need some feedback on it!

Could you figure this out?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Is this a text based rpg?

It's a bit unintuitive (uses both mouse and keyboard,) and having to explain how to change the attributes in text isn't ideal. I don't suppose you can get around that too much if it has to be text based though.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Is this a text based rpg?
> 
> It's a bit unintuitive (uses both mouse and keyboard,) and having to explain how to change the attributes in text isn't ideal. I don't suppose you can get around that too much if it has to be text based though.


It's not a Text-Based RPG actually.

I should probably make some actual buttons to click I guess.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Its fine, try to make the explanations more minimal and to the point (the text), rpgs takes stamina, you dont want people to lose theirs when its not necessary.
Beyond that im used to classic/cult rpgs so it doesnt bother me.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i'd prefer a chui with neat columns, being able to select each attribute and get a description, and some progress-bar like things.

whats it made in?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

If you would convert to a "Unityer" we could make something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Repix said:


> It's not a Text-Based RPG actually.
> 
> I should probably make some actual buttons to click I guess.


I can't really make any suggestions without seeing the art style of your game overall, but arrow buttons or sliders are usually pretty universal.

Here's some fairly basic ones:


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I can't really make any suggestions without seeing the art style of your game overall, but arrow buttons or sliders are usually pretty universal.
> 
> Here's some fairly basic ones:


I changed it to buttons instead. (No more keyboard buttons) Here's an early version of the new menu.










Easier to figure out now? Less text, more buttons!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Repix said:


> I changed it to buttons instead. (No more keyboard buttons) Here's an early version of the new menu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's better imo, you're going to add back in the available points though right?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that's better imo, you're going to add back in the available points though right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Repix said:


>


I'd remove 'to distribute' and maybe leave more of a gap between that bit and the attributes to make that stand out?

something like this maybe:










or










But otherwise looks good.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd remove 'to distribute' and maybe leave more of a gap between that bit and the attributes to make that stand out?
> 
> something like this maybe:
> 
> ...


Oh man! Thanks for the detailed recommendation!  I'll be sure to use that!

Wanna be in the "Thanks to" credits? Cause that helped out big time!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Repix said:


> Oh man! Thanks for the detailed recommendation!  I'll be sure to use that!
> 
> Wanna be in the "Thanks to" credits? Cause that helped out big time!


lol it's no big deal, but if you want to add me in sure that'd be cool


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol it's no big deal, but if you want to add me in sure that'd be cool


It all worked out


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Repix said:


> It all worked out


Thanks  you should post a link to it here or something when you finish it.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Thanks  you should post a link to it here or something when you finish it.


I'll definitely remember to do that!


----------

